# Don't Choose Your Havanese Piuppy The Way I Did



## chica (Jan 19, 2011)

I now know why so many dogs (puppies) are in rescue centers, shelters and the SPCA

I'm writing this with tears in my eyes and a very large empty spot in my heart.

And I'm writing this in the hope that anyone thinking of buying a Havanese (or any puppy), will learn not to make the heart-breaking mistake I made.

When I decided to get a companion dog I researched every breed on earth and happilly determined that a Havanese was what I wanted.....and I still feel that way.

When I picked my puppy she was 4 weeks old. A beautiful brindle red sable daughter of champion show dogs. I immediately fell in love with her at first sight. (mistake number 1-love at first site).

When the breeder later showed me the results of the Volhard Puppy Aptitude test for my puppy (at 7 weeks), I didn't understand exactly what the numbers meant and even though the breeder said she wasn't the ideal puppy for me (she later admitted she should have been more insistent on another choice but because I wanted mine so badly se relented), I went ahead and bought her. (mistake number 2-not listening to the breeder).

In hindsight I now recognize (after trying to correct personality based behaviours that were beyond my abilities as a first time puppy owner), all the behaviour signals that I chose to not see in the Volhard testing.

It took a lot of how-to research and failed attempts at behaviour modification, accompanied by a lot of stress (for me and her), to finally come to the very hard decision that my puppy wasn't the right one for me and I wasn't the right owner for her.

And in discussing escalating negative behaviour, my breeder unhesitatingly said "Bring her back".

The following day was one of the saddest in my life. I said many many many goodbyes and I love you's during the night and during the morning getting her ready to go back.

I had tears in my eyes from the time I left the house until I returned several hours later.

I don't want to go through that again!

It's been 24 hours since taking her back and I still tear up and feel empty inside. I stare at the place I had her xpen set up and can't believe she's gone.

I know I'll get over this heavy loss over time and will get another Havanese puppy. But next time *I'll DO IT RIGHT!* Because I now know how to recognize a puppy's personality traits and will understand the Volhard testing to choose the right one for me.

I strongly encourage anybody buying a new puppy to understand the significance of the Volhard testing. Also, *DO NOT BUY A PUPPY FROM A BREEDER WHO DOES NOT DO THIS TESTING.* You're going to spend many years with your dog, make sure it's the right one for the sake of both you and her(him)!

If you want a dog that will spend the rest of it's life as your companion in a healthy, balanced and loving relationship, you will heed this advise.

The worst thing (I feel) you can do for a dog is to raise it by attempting to change it's personality and inborn desires. Yes, you can train it in a positive way, *but you'll never permanently change it's personality!*

In attempting to do so, you will resort to techniques that will only confuse and create a frightened, reluctant (even aggressive), unhappy follower. Not a real companion who lovingly wants to be in your presence.

Do you really want an unhappy life-long companion?

Take your time in choosing. If the absolutely right personality isn't in the litter you're considering, then wait untill the next litter or try another breeder.

*TAKE YOUR TIME AND CHOOSE WISELY.*
.
Consult dog behavour information on how to recognize dog personalities. The stuff is all over the internet. It's not rocket science (in hindsight) and worth it's weight in gold.

I'll end by saying that a big part of my sadness is due to the fact that I've wanted a dog since I was 10-years old. And when I finally did get one, I really messed up in my choice. But the next Havanese - and there will be another puppy - will be the perfect match

Good luck with finding the right dog. The right one is a treasure. The wrong one will make life mizerable.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Ohhh I am really sorry you are going through this. I don't know what to say other than I hope your heart heals soon, Big hug for you. :grouphug:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I am so sorry you had this heartbreaking experience. I'm not sure how much of it was "picking the wrong dog" or you being a first time dog owner with expectations that might not have been met by the reality of life with a little puppy. Not that it matters of course, the outcome is sad and I can feel your pain.

I will give you the other side of the coin though from someone who has rescued dogs all my adult life and who chose each one of my havanese without having met them in person or having them temperament tested. I had no expectations of what their personalities would be like. My only expectation and hope was that I could give them the best life possible and let them know they were loved, no matter who they turned out to be. Sort of like having a baby. You get what you get.

The only reason I share this is because your experience, though terribly painful and disappointing, is not necessarily the experience any other person would have when getting their puppy, or older dog.

I think the best advice for anyone considering the adoption of a furry friend, is to know yourself and be painfully honest with yourself. Know your own limitations and expectations, then move ahead.

Once again, I really feel for you and I'm so sorry.


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

I have to agree with Geri. My dog was given as a gift and I didn't have any certain expectations of him, I just gladly excepted him for how he was. I think you do have to know what your getting into when it comes to buying any puppy. It's nothing like the movies LOL and even though I also wanted one since I was young, I never fully understood how much work it takes. I hope your able to get through this quickly and I'm very sorry it did not work out as you would have liked it to


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm not sure if a breeder can completely guarantee personality and/or temperament, telling the alpha dog personalities. I know what I was told about Gucci's personality turned out to be true, but it is an advantage we have picking a pet, I mean.....we can't pick personality and temperament with our human children..

In some ways, I've adapted to Gucci's personality, probably the only reason why I don't have more than one hav is because she's much happier with humans than she is with other dogs, I'm not sure she even likes short term engagements involving other dogs, she'd rather play with the human guests

Your story is oh so sad and it IS a big reason so many dogs end up being given up, they are bought on appearance only and nothing else is taken into consideration, and I do think they can be a bit more high maintenance then other breeds, just in general.

Sorry you went through all of this, but its nice to hear your breeder has stepped in to help.

Kara


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Sorry for your unfortunate situation. But I have to disagree with your statement ..."The worst thing (I feel) you can do for a dog is to raise it by attempting to change it's personality and inborn desires. Yes, you can train it in a positive way, but you'll never permanently change it's personality!" 
Temperament is not immutable. It can very easily be changed especially in puppy hood. Your problem was probably not being prepared to know how to bring up a puppy . Don't feel bad. A lot of people are in that boat. A lot of professional trainers do not have much faith in the Volhard puppy tests. It is a snapshot and is very limited, and quite often is not performed accurately. Breeders would be better off working on areas that are not up to par. eg. shyness rather than labelling it with a score.
To quote Ian Dunbar. "While a puppy temperament test can provide some insight into a puppy's personality, there are serious limitations on their ability to predict how a dog will behave when it grows up. Far and away, the most important factor in an adult dog's behavior is the training and socialization they received throughout their life. Any puppy can be trained, regardless of how they perform on a temperament test.
Temperament Training 

Unlike obedience training and behavior modification, temperament training must be viewed in a developmental context and MUST be accomplished during puppyhood. Preventive intervention is the key; to delay is utter folly. Preventative measures are easy, efficient, effective, virtually effortless, and even enjoyable, whereas in most cases, treating temperament problems in adult dogs is so time-consuming, so difficult and often, so dangerous. 

Just as it is impossible to breed a dog that always scores a perfect 300 in the ring and never breaks sit-stays, it is impossible to breed a dog with a perfect temperament - a dog which never fights and never bites. Certainly good breeding is essential but by itself, selective breeding is not sufficient. Perfect scores and reliable stays are largely the product of good training. Similarly, dogs have to be trained not to fight and TRAINED never to bite people. 

The temperament of every dog needs to be modified to some degree - molded to suit the owners' lifestyle. All dogs are different: some dogs lack confidence, whereas others are too pushy, some are sluggish and others are too active, some are shy and reserved, standoffish, asocial, or antisocial, whereas others are overly friendly, or rambunctious. People tend to forget that a domestic dog is not domesticated until it has been adequately trained and socialized. If the dog is not socialized and has not learned to inhibit biting, then the so-called domestic dog (of any breed) is much worse than a wild animal.


----------



## chica (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your replies. I'm smart enough to know you can't predict the future development of a puppy. My problem was grounded in ignoring the warning signs of a pup that had demonstrated personality traits that I didn't want. She wasn't a cuddle bunny, she was aggressively biting from day one me and my wife and would act this way like a switch had been flipped, even during calm sitting in our lap moments. It was like Jekyl and Hyde. She drew blood on both of us several times. She tore our clothing on some of these unprovoded attacks as well. In the 2 months we had her she was socialized with more than 200 humans and several dozen dogs. Just because some traininers disagree with Volgard doesn't make it less important. Lots of trainers disagree with Cesar Milan too but how many of them have a tv show or are as well known as he is? Trainers aren't behavioural experts. Perhaps we were not properly prepared as new owners (we think we were). What's done is done. We will try again with another puppy from the breeder but not until we work through our grief. Thanks again to all.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I am very sorry you are so disappointed. Puppies have sharp little teeth they have to be taught not to bite, their little teeth can rip clothes this is normal. It sounds like you had a lot of unspoken expectations. Dogs do not need to see many people or many dogs for socialization, a few will do and the most important thing is that the dog has a positive experience. Since you have seen Cesar Milan you have heard him say he does not train dogs he trains people. A good trainer can help you with skills to redirect your dogs behavior, they can also help you understand what is normal development. I have a trainer that is a Behaviorist, she no longer advertises as a behaviorist as she will not see vicious dogs. She is a wonderful trainer. I grew up with dogs and horses and big responsibility for them. My grandfather trained dogs for the blind, I grew up with them. Two of my dogs and I still have one were mill dogs. I know a little bit about training and never had a problem. Then came Yogi, I never had a dog so out of control, nothing was working. I could have just kept him at home and never let him around people or out in public, but I did not want that for him. I went out and found help and went about it wisely. My boy has come so far and because of him, we do obedience and now I am hooked.

I hope someday you get another dog. You might consider a dog that is about 6 months old, sometimes breeders keep one or two for possible show, often they know basic comands and are house trained. You will still have to deal with reinforcing housetraining in the new home. Also you will have to bond, but you have to do that with any dog. Best of luck.


----------



## jetsetgo! (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm so sorry for all you are going through, Chica. I'm sorry for you and your pup. One thing you did do right is choose a breeder who will always put this puppy first and keep her safe – even if she didn't hear the warning signs loudly enough before placing her in your home. I'm sure you learned a lot during this process and will be prepared to make more fitting choices for your life in the future. 

Good luck.

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I am sorry to read this. It is so easy to follow your heart and forget what your head is saying. This does not sound like a typical havanese behavior though. I find that most havanese are gentle, love to be held, and calmer than a lot of the other small breeds.
My freddie was off the wall as a puppy. He was so hyper! He was like a demon havanese I called the breeder almost every month thinking about returning him. If it wasn't for my husband telling me, no, I probably would have returned him. He would beat up Bella all day long. It was a year long torture for her and me. After a year, he calmed down and is the most passive dog now. I'm not sure what happened. Maybe it was just a year of being held and cuddled that made him settle down. 
When I got Scudder, temperament was the most important thing. I finally learned and he has the best personality I could have asked for.
I wish you luck finding the right pup for you. Good luck.


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

This is such a sad story.When I first looked at Sophie at 6 weeks, she was very submissive and shy, but the breeder was sure she was the right one for me. She had 4 others available and it was a hard decision. I'm so glad I listened to her although Sophie has her fearful moments of all new things. She is the sweetest, most loving little thing. And last night at her puppy class, she really came out and played with all the dogs for the first time. You are lucky you bought from a breeder so that you could return your dog, otherwise it might end up in a shelter. Dogs are like children. You don't know what you are going to get and shouldn't get one until you are ready to deal with whatever it turns out to be. I'm sorry you had such a bad experience.


----------



## jillnors2 (Apr 12, 2007)

My pup is 5 months old and very bold. She did bite my nose and draw blood when she was younger, no big deal to me as she had to learn bite inhibition and now she just licks. Pups do bite clothes and and nip. I wanted a bold pup since i will do agility with her but I make sure she follows the rules. Actually, I'm loving the bold persanility as my rescue dog was very shy at first and bold is much easier to train!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> I am very sorry you are so disappointed. Puppies have sharp little teeth they have to be taught not to bite, their little teeth can rip clothes this is normal. It sounds like you had a lot of unspoken expectations. Dogs do not need to see many people or many dogs for socialization, a few will do and the most important thing is that the dog has a positive experience. Since you have seen Cesar Milan you have heard him say he does not train dogs he trains people. A good trainer can help you with skills to redirect your dogs behavior, they can also help you understand what is normal development. I have a trainer that is a Behaviorist, she no longer advertises as a behaviorist as she will not see vicious dogs. She is a wonderful trainer. I grew up with dogs and horses and big responsibility for them. My grandfather trained dogs for the blind, I grew up with them. Two of my dogs and I still have one were mill dogs. I know a little bit about training and never had a problem. Then came Yogi, I never had a dog so out of control, nothing was working. I could have just kept him at home and never let him around people or out in public, but I did not want that for him. I went out and found help and went about it wisely. My boy has come so far and because of him, we do obedience and now I am hooked.
> 
> I hope someday you get another dog. You might consider a dog that is about 6 months old, sometimes breeders keep one or two for possible show, often they know basic comands and are house trained. You will still have to deal with reinforcing housetraining in the new home. Also you will have to bond, but you have to do that with any dog. Best of luck.


 This is a good Idea to think about a older Havanese . When we picked out Maddie she was the most docile of the 12 puppys. Boy did she prove us wrong! Although I have never had a puppy that did not draw blood or tear my clothes I knew it was normal puppy behavior.It took her about 5mo to calm down with the biting . 
We just adopted another Havanese. You should see my hands right now I have over 15 scabs it happens fast like just trying to pick up a ball to throw. My face also has two scratches. 
For me the house training is the hardest and most frustrating part of owning a dog. And Havanese are hard to house train .
If your breeder is going to just replace for another puppy I hope you have better luck than I have with one that does not draw blood or chew on clothes . The biggest thing I have found that helps is lots of exercise when a puppy gets that wild a long walk or a good off leash run really helps. When Zoey bites me I say soft and if it happens twice I stop playing. 
Its funnie when I'm bleeding I worry more about getting blood on her beautiful white coat. 
I am sorry you had such a bad time and I am sure it was a very hard decision. I hope your breeder will consider giving you your money back. :grouphug: Another thing I can think what might have gone wrong is that maybe your wife showed tension and possibly fear of the pup. I know when I am upset things get worse and I try to calm my self down and that seems to help the puppy calm down it is just a thought


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

All puppie bite! It is not temperament fault. In their litter they play with eachother using their mouth a lot. Usually their mom teaches them not to bite by biting them back when they bite her. Also, when one puppy in the litter is playing rough (biting) with his/her sibling the one who is bitten cries and goes away. No more playing for biter! That's lesson they are learning during first nine to tne weeks of their lives. I wanted to pick my puppy a week earlier, but my breeder insited that he should stay with mom and littermates untill 10 weeks old. When he came home, he was biting because he saw me as his littermate. I had some really bad bites and skratches. Then I did some research and I started training with various toys and chewies. I spent whole afternoons and evenings training him not to bite and chew things. he is 13 month old now and the result is just great. He never destroyed anything, not even his own toys. When I come home from work and undress, he jumps to my bed and we play a lot. He uses his mouth and teeth a lot, but he never bites me -just gentle holding with his teeth. 
Raising Roki ( I don not have my own child) was such a great life lesson to me. Puppy phase is rough and bumpy, adolescent phase is rough and bumpy, but the sam is with human child (it lasts much longer). if you know what to expect, you can react and train, train, train... Around two years of age you will have perfect adult dog.
You wanted Chica to be all nice and cuddly from day one, but that is not possible in 90 percent of cases. Chica is probably rough player who did not go through litter learning process properly. When she came to you, she wanted to play rough with you. That was her way of showing her affection. i Understand that is hard, especially if you had another image in your head of sweet little puppy cuddling in your lap. Before getting another puppy do a lot of research and be prepared. But before considering to bring another furbaby home ask yourself if you are reallly ready for that adventure. You are feeling sad, but little Chica is probably now even sadder because she has lost everything. 
My cousin used to have dogs, but now she bought cat. She is very happy because at last she has somebody so cuddly and she feels sorry that she didn't switch to cats earlier!
Good luck!
Marina&Roki


----------



## jillnors2 (Apr 12, 2007)

> The biggest thing I have found that helps is lots of exercise when a puppy gets that wild a long walk or a good off leash run really helps. When Zoey bites me I say soft and if it happens twice I stop playing.


Exercise does help! I know it's hard in the snow but even mental exercise really helps get them focused and tired out. For instance, Sit, stand, get in box, stand on box,etc, etc, I've found lots of inside games.

If my pup bites, I YELP loudly and ignore her, game over, no second chance. She learned very quickly that bites would not be tolerated and she would not get any attention-which is what a pup wants! But I'm so glad she bit ME and learned the ropes instead of a neighborhood kid or anyone else for that matter. That's what mommy's are for.








Crazy May at 4 months








"Crazy Mayzie"...4 1/2 months


----------



## KRISSYMC (Jan 26, 2011)

I just don't understand. You are adopting a dog and unless he is extremely disruptive, I think the problem is more 1st time puppy expectations. You are not buying a designer quarantined item. It is an animal. I just adopted a puppy myself and didn't know what to expect. It's a lot more time, patience and difficult then I thought. It's my fault though, I should have been more familiar with puppies and spoke to a lot more people. That said I love my puppy and he's a good dog, I'm just learning that potty training, nibbling are normal and don't take a week like I fantasized.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I did for get to mention, I would make Freddie hike for an hour a day. This really helped him calm down. I think that's what made it possible to keep him. I did that with all my pups. Maybe that's why they were pretty calm the rest of the day


----------



## Mojo's Mom (Jun 6, 2009)

This is a sad story, indeed, mainly for the puppy in question. Volhard testing, Schmolhard testing, in my opinion, especially in a Havanese puppy. 

If I'd reacted the way "Chica" did, I'd probably have sent back the puppy who has turned into the most fabulous, cuddly, submissive, fun, adorable, love-of-my-life adult dog (well, teenager). Mojo bit, tore, chewed, you name it, non-stop every waking moment and would NOT cuddle. I wasn't really prepared for it, but we loved him and not keeping him was unthinkable. Never an option. I knew he would grow up, and so he did. 

A puppy is a puppy and some are rougher than others, but I would just about guarantee the returned puppy will grow up into a charming Havanese adult.

How sad!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi was never a biter, but he was a VERY "busy baby". I don't think we would have survived without lots of long walks and training classes to keep us busy and tire him out!


----------



## Leigh96 (Dec 20, 2010)

I agree that it is important to choose your dog wisely. I am a new first-time dog owner, so I don't have much insight into what happened with your puppy. I'm so glad you had selected a breeder who was so willing to take the dog back. It seems like you are very heartbroken, and I am sorry.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

chica said:


> Thanks everyone for your replies. I'm smart enough to know you can't predict the future development of a puppy. My problem was grounded in ignoring the warning signs of a pup that had demonstrated personality traits that I didn't want. She wasn't a cuddle bunny, she was aggressively biting from day one me and my wife and would act this way like a switch had been flipped, even during calm sitting in our lap moments. It was like Jekyl and Hyde. She drew blood on both of us several times. She tore our clothing on some of these unprovoded attacks as well. In the 2 months we had her she was socialized with more than 200 humans and several dozen dogs. Just because some traininers disagree with Volgard doesn't make it less important. Lots of trainers disagree with Cesar Milan too but how many of them have a tv show or are as well known as he is? Trainers aren't behavioural experts. Perhaps we were not properly prepared as new owners (we think we were). What's done is done. We will try again with another puppy from the breeder but not until we work through our grief. Thanks again to all.


Sounds like Chica knows what he wants. I think he wanted to post a warning, not ask for advice. Good Luck. I hope your next experience will be a happier one. I think if you share all your expectations with the breeder, they will be able to tell you honestly whether or not they can fulfill your expectations.


----------



## Mojo's Mom (Jun 6, 2009)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Sounds like Chica knows what he wants. I think he wanted to post a warning, not ask for advice.


Yes, but I'd hate to think that excellent breeders might be passed over because they don't do some kind of "puppy testing". It's unreliable at best, and I would venture to guess that few Havanese breeders do such testing.

I do think it makes sense to take a breeder's advice when it comes to choosing the right pup from a litter. While Chica would have been miserable with the puppy my Mojo was, Mo's brother Bennie would have been a perfect match. He never bit as a pup, was easy and docile and totally different. However, as adults they are quite similar.

It did sound as if Chica did not understand what puppies do, so it would be a shame if newcomers made too much of Chica's experience. Even Havanese who are nuts as puppies grow into wonderful adults, as this forum has demonstrated.

These dogs are not German Shepherds, and I don't see any evidence that adults have hugely different temperaments. It's not like you're going to end up with an antisocial, aggressive dog that will be a problem to own.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

> Thanks everyone for your replies. I'm smart enough to know you can't predict the future development of a puppy. My problem was grounded in ignoring the warning signs of a pup that had demonstrated personality traits that I didn't want. She wasn't a cuddle bunny, she was aggressively biting from day one me and my wife and would act this way like a switch had been flipped, even during calm sitting in our lap moments. It was like Jekyl and Hyde. She drew blood on both of us several times. She tore our clothing on some of these unprovoded attacks as well. In the 2 months we had her she was socialized with more than 200 humans and several dozen dogs. Just because some traininers disagree with Volgard doesn't make it less important. Lots of trainers disagree with Cesar Milan too but how many of them have a tv show or are as well known as he is? Trainers aren't behavioural experts. Perhaps we were not properly prepared as new owners (we think we were). What's done is done. We will try again with another puppy from the breeder but not until we work through our grief. Thanks again to all.


I know this couldn't have been an easy decision and unfortunately, this happens much more than we realize, shelters are full, and I've even heard of people driving 20 miles away from their home and just letting the dog loose because they weren't a good 'fit', I think a good fit does require lots of research on breed type and also listening to the experts when need be.

Puppies DO require a whole lot of work, regardless of temperment. My girl is so much of a lap dog I have to actually decline the snuggling sometimes just so I can be productive, and I think most reputable breeders can tell which ones are more lap-loving than others....biting and housebreaking, we all have to go through no matter what ..

Kara


----------



## Ellie NY (Aug 27, 2010)

This is a very sad situation. It's very difficult for all involved when a puppy does not meet the owner's expectations. It appears that both Chica's owners and breeder did everything possible to ensure a match and have worked through a bad situation with good faith.

I truly question the value and reliability of the Volhard or other dog "personality" tests given at such a young age. I say this because I work in a field in which these types of tests are used as personality/preference indicators and while they may be helpful into giving some insight into a person, they are also extemely limited in giving the full picture. Often other data needs to be evaluated to get that bigger picture. I don't believe the Volhard test could have predicted that Chica was a biter. Further, I don't believe other Havanese who might test the same would also necessarily become biters. Therefore, it's my "uneducated" opinion that while the Volhard may have predicted Chica's rambunctious and dominant personality it could not have foreseen her bigger behavioral issues which may be a factor of nurture vs. nature.

We did not meet Eli before we got him and he was not tested with the Volhard, however, he is perfect for us. He NEVER bit us or acted with aggression and he is a domininant dog. Yes, as a small puppy he nipped gently but responded very well to correction because dogs, and particularly Havs, WANT to please their owners if their owners establish that they are the alpha. As Dave often notes, this is not done through punishment but through a million little ways that reinforce their place in the household. This make for a well-behaved dog who knows its limits. 

So the question in my mind is did we just get lucky that Eli is very loving and sweet or did we (as new owners) adjust our own expectations of living with a dog and clumsily do some of the "right" things?

This ramble is not at all a criticism of Chica's owners. As painful as it is, some things are not meant to be. That's my point. Even with all the homework and due dilligence they did it was not a match and they clearly tried everything they could before making this painful decision. Good for the breeder who took Chica back.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Chica, every time I see this thread I wish you would change the title of it. it makes you think that you are dismissing the whole breed. When I believe you are just sharing the mistake you made. I bet a lot of people are ignoring this thread because they think you are a 'troll' trying to rile up the group, when in fact I believe there is a lot of helpful information in your post. Just going back and editing it to read "Don't Make The Big Mistake I Made "When"Buying a Havanese Puppy"

I feel for you. When we got our 2nd Hav I was ready to send him back. he terrorized our first dog and was a biter and had crazy moments, he was peeing everywhere and he ate his poop... and made a noise like an orangatang (this became a howl ) But my DH told me "this is not a pair of shoes you can just return. Cash is a living thing" well that shut me up! Cash is now a terrific wonderful dog. And I realize now, that he was just being a puppy. My other dog Jasper (my first dog ever) was always an old soul and had very few puppyish behaviors. So I realize I had unrealistic expectations of poor Cash. 

That being said, there are still times I feel I could have picked a dog with behaviors better suited to our little pack. my two boys are very different. Cash loves to play, Jasper not so much. Jasper loves to RUN and Walk, Cash not so much. We feel they would be happier if they had different siblings. So in the end if the puppy was not right for your family perhaps this is for the best. 

I am happy your breeder took her back and hopefully will find her a better suited home.


----------



## chica (Jan 19, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the kind words and for sharing your story.

Aggression isn't a typical Hav trait...you're rigtht. But it does happen. And in our case it was prettty bad. There's no way to describe how heart-brakiong it was to see the love and tenderness my wife was giving our puppy then to have her to unexpectadly and without warning go from a calm state to being ballistic with growling, biting and aggression.

Heartbreaking.

Thanks again.


----------



## holt24 (Jan 21, 2011)

This story broke my heart, for the sweet puppy. Sorry for the expectations, and that you are hurting to but can you imagine just for a second how she feels? With my schnauzer pups they are always welcomed back to my home and we didn't chose Vana- she chose us I love them faults and all- yes there are accidents- vinegar and water work well and puppies have very sharp teeth! Kids do destructive things all the time. Not to long ago our 4 yr old decided to paint our house with the fence stain that Dad left out- but you can't return them! It made me think of this article:

How could you? 
A man in Grand Rapids, Michigan incredibly took out a US $7,000 full page ad in the paper to present the HOW COULD YOU? story. 

By Jim Willis, 2001 

When I was a puppy, I entertained you with my antics and made you laugh. You called me your child, and despite a number of chewed shoes and a couple of murdered throw pillows, I became your best friend. 

Whenever I was "bad," you'd shake your finger at me and ask "How could you?" -- but then you'd relent and roll me over for a belly rub. 

My housebreaking took a little longer than expected, because you were terribly busy, but we worked on that together. I remember those nights of nuzzling you in bed and listening to your confidences and secret dreams, and I believed that life could not be any more perfect. 

We went for long walks and runs in the park, car rides, stops for ice cream (I only got the cone because "ice cream is bad for dogs" you said), and I took long naps in the sun waiting for you to come home at the end of the day. 

Gradually, you began spending more time at work and on your career, and more time searching for a human mate. I waited for you patiently, comforted you through heartbreaks and disappointments, never chided you about bad decisions, and romped with glee at your homecomings, and when you fell in love. 

She, now your wife, is not a "dog person" -- still I welcomed her into our home, tried to show her affection, and obeyed her. I was happy because you were happy. 

Then the human babies came along and I shared your excitement. I was fascinated by their pinkness, how they smelled, and I wanted to mother them, too. Only she and you worried that I might hurt them, and I spent most of my time banished to another room, or to a dog crate. Oh, how I wanted to love them, but I became a prisoner of love." 

As they began to grow, I became their friend. They clung to my fur and pulled themselves up on wobbly legs, poked fingers in my eyes, investigated my ears, and gave me kisses on my nose. I loved everything about them and their touch -- because your touch was now so infrequent -- and I would've defended them with my life if need be. I would sneak into their beds and listen to their worries and secret dreams, and together we waited for the sound of your car in the driveway. 

There had been a time, when others asked you if you had a dog, that you produced a photo of me from your wallet and told them stories about me. These past few years, you just answered "yes" and changed the subject. I had gone from being "your dog" to "just a dog," and you resented every expenditure on my behalf. 

Now, you have a new career opportunity in another city, and you and they will be moving to an apartment that does not allow pets. You've made the right decision for your "family," but there was a time when I was your only family. 

I was excited about the car ride until we arrived at the animal shelter. It smelled of dogs and cats, of fear, of hopelessness. You filled out the paperwork and said "I know you will find a good home for her." They shrugged and gave you a pained look. They understand the realities facing a middle-aged dog, even one with "papers." 

You had to pry your son's fingers loose from my collar as he screamed, "No, Daddy! Please don't let them take my dog!" And I worried for him, and what lessons you had just taught him about friendship and loyalty, about love and responsibility, and about respect for all life. 

You gave me a good-bye pat on the head, avoided my eyes, and politely refused to take my collar and leash with you. You had a deadline to meet and now I have one, too. After you left, the two nice ladies said you probably knew about your upcoming move months ago and made no attempt to find me another good home. They shook their heads and asked "How could you?" 

They are as attentive to us here in the shelter as their busy schedules allow. They feed us, of course, but I lost my appetite days ago. 

At first, whenever anyone passed my pen, I rushed to the front, hoping it was you that you had changed your mind -- that this was all a bad dream... or I hoped it would at least be someone who cared, anyone who might save me. 

When I realized I could not compete with the frolicking for attention of happy puppies, oblivious to their own fate, I retreated to a far corner and waited. I heard her footsteps as she came for me at the end of the day, and I padded along the aisle after her to a separate room. A blissfully quiet room. 

She placed me on the table and rubbed my ears, and told me not to worry. My heart pounded in anticipation of what was to come, but there was also a sense of relief. The prisoner of love had run out of days. 

As is my nature, I was more concerned about her. The burden which she bears weighs heavily on her, and I know that, the same way I knew your every mood. 

She gently placed a tourniquet around my foreleg as a tear ran down her cheek. I licked her hand in the same way I used to comfort you so many years ago. 

She expertly slid the hypodermic needle into my vein. As I felt the sting and the cool liquid coursing through my body, I lay down sleepily, looked into her kind eyes and murmured "How could you?" 

Perhaps because she understood my dogspeak, she said "I'm so sorry." She hugged me, and hurriedly explained it was her job to make sure I went to a better place, where I wouldn't be ignored or abused or abandoned, or have to fend for myself --a place of love and light so very different from this earthly place. 

And with my last bit of energy, I tried to convey to her with a thump of my tail that my "How could you?" was not directed at her. It was directed at you, My Beloved Master, I was thinking of you. I will think of you and wait for you forever. May everyone in your life continue to show you so much loyalty. 


sorry if it makes you cry too!
Take care, Jenny


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Well this was not Chica's fate. Chica was bought from a responsable breeder. Sadly this is the fate of may dogs but, seldom do they get a kind work they are often strapped on a table and injected then thrown like trash in the pile. Many counties and cities will not give them something to calm them first, there is no money and old dogs and puppies take a while to die. Some places do heartsticks, cruel! I won't go in to the other money saving ways to deal with the unwanted. I live near Fort Bragg everytime there is a deployment......hundreds of dogs end up in our shelter and many are left on the street. Even though Chica's former owners are bitter and disapointed, they were responsible and returned Chica to her breeder. I wish there were more happy endings for the pets.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

That one had me crying my eyes out.


----------



## KRISSYMC (Jan 26, 2011)

*Giving Away Puppy*

I was trying really hard not to judge Chica, but is bothers me deeply, especially since my family adopted our 1st dog ever. I thought he would be up a couple of nights and then it would be all fun and play. It reminds me of having my daughter, you are so excited, and love her instantly, but like anything worth having it is at times a tough job. However, I decided to have a baby and I thought a long time about getting a puppy. I feel once the commitment is made, it's made, you adjust and figure it out. I'm making a general comment b/c I don't know Chica, but for the most part How Could You? I feel like some people buy a puppy like a designer bag, especially pedigree dogs. It's a status symbol and when your symbol behaves like a puppy well that's not acceptable. Yes, if you give your dog to the shelter chances are he's going to be put down. That's not right.

Holt, your post was terrific, because it really brings the reality of this. It's very rarely in the dogs best interest, but it does make things easier for the former owner after their grieivng. I'm not saying it is never justified to have to give a dog away, but I think it should be a very, very good reason.



holt24 said:


> This story broke my heart, for the sweet puppy. Sorry for the expectations, and that you are hurting to but can you imagine just for a second how she feels? With my schnauzer pups they are always welcomed back to my home and we didn't chose Vana- she chose us I love them faults and all- yes there are accidents- vinegar and water work well and puppies have very sharp teeth! Kids do destructive things all the time. Not to long ago our 4 yr old decided to paint our house with the fence stain that Dad left out- but you can't return them! It made me think of this article:
> 
> How could you?
> A man in Grand Rapids, Michigan incredibly took out a US $7,000 full page ad in the paper to present the HOW COULD YOU? story.
> ...


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

That post was so sad I was also crying. But its unfair to say this story reminds you of that. They did return her to her original breeder who will most likely deal with the pup in a great way. The puppy is better off somewhere else where the handler know's how to correctly deal with whatever issues she may have according to the owners. 

KRISSYMC is right. It doesn't help the owners who are just as upset that things couldn't work out which is okay. Sometimes things don't turn out the way you plan. It's easy for people to say a puppy will grow out of it and all that and they weren't ready for the committment but truth is we all really don't have the 100% facts and details of what was going on day by day. It's hard enough on the puppy being brought to a new location but at least she is still young and has a long life ahead of her. 

Holt24- Thank you for sharing the heart wrenching story. It's great for putting things into a different perspective but it doesn't remind me of this case.


----------



## holt24 (Jan 21, 2011)

Ninja and others- I am so so Happy that Chica did take the time to find a breeder that would take the pup back and re-home them I didn't mean that this was going to happen to this pup and I am sure it was hard to say goodbye, just that if we are "Chosing" we have to remember they are living things- yes not like handbags someone else made the analogy I do hope one day that Chica finds the right situation, maybe look into an older dog, or rescues, many are looking for loving homes and they may fit into the family better. Curious if you had puppy visits while the pup was still at the breeders?


----------



## chica (Jan 19, 2011)

So sad to see temperment testing being scoffed at. Not everyone is so fortunatee to be able to make these assessment without help. Some of you replying to my post seem to think my puppy was just nibbling. Far from it. Read the post again. She was biting aggresively and unprovoked. Not play biting as some have said. I had successfully dtrained her not to nip or nibble during play. It was always done during calm non-play time in my lap. Drawing blood is not nibbling. Going from a calm state to aggressive growling and biting isn't "cute" or normal puppy behaviour. My vet said we had a serious problem and should consider professional help. I congratulate all those who stuck with normal piuppy antics. Our were far from normal. I feel bad enough about the situation and jujddgemental comments sure don't help. I am confident she'll go to a new home, a home with someone who has more experience than me to train her. You didn't live through this...I did and it lasted for the entire 9 weeks I had her. My decision wasn't taken lightly. It was agonizing.


----------



## chica (Jan 19, 2011)

rokipiki said:


> All puppie bite! It is not temperament fault. In their litter they play with eachother using their mouth a lot. Usually their mom teaches them not to bite by biting them back when they bite her. Also, when one puppy in the litter is playing rough (biting) with his/her sibling the one who is bitten cries and goes away. No more playing for biter! That's lesson they are learning during first nine to tne weeks of their lives. I wanted to pick my puppy a week earlier, but my breeder insited that he should stay with mom and littermates untill 10 weeks old. When he came home, he was biting because he saw me as his littermate. I had some really bad bites and skratches. Then I did some research and I started training with various toys and chewies. I spent whole afternoons and evenings training him not to bite and chew things. he is 13 month old now and the result is just great. He never destroyed anything, not even his own toys. When I come home from work and undress, he jumps to my bed and we play a lot. He uses his mouth and teeth a lot, but he never bites me -just gentle holding with his teeth.
> Raising Roki ( I don not have my own child) was such a great life lesson to me. Puppy phase is rough and bumpy, adolescent phase is rough and bumpy, but the sam is with human child (it lasts much longer). if you know what to expect, you can react and train, train, train... Around two years of age you will have perfect adult dog.
> You wanted Chica to be all nice and cuddly from day one, but that is not possible in 90 percent of cases. Chica is probably rough player who did not go through litter learning process properly. When she came to you, she wanted to play rough with you. That was her way of showing her affection. i Understand that is hard, especially if you had another image in your head of sweet little puppy cuddling in your lap. Before getting another puppy do a lot of research and be prepared. But before considering to bring another furbaby home ask yourself if you are reallly ready for that adventure. You are feeling sad, but little Chica is probably now even sadder because she has lost everything.
> My cousin used to have dogs, but now she bought cat. She is very happy because at last she has somebody so cuddly and she feels sorry that she didn't switch to cats earlier!
> ...


----------



## KRISSYMC (Jan 26, 2011)

Chica, I did not mean to insult you in any way. I have only had a puppy for 2 weeks, so I am not one to know what behavior can be corrected and what can't. My puppy has drawn blood on my daughters hands and feet several times, but during play. He needs to learn quickly that this is not ok. When I commented before I said I did not know the specifics of your situation, but that I definitely think in certain circumstances it is the right thing to do to give a dog back. I just think the reason has to be quite serious, which it sounds like yours was. If my dog seriously bit my daughter, I don't think I could keep him. Most of my post was commenting on a reader talking about giving away a dog for convenience. Also, I had just read an article about how many small designer dogs that were fashionable 2 years ago are now being abandoned b/c it's not so chic anymore. That is what I find so disturbing. Only you know what you were dealing with and serious aggression is very scary. It sounds like you made the best decision you could based on the knowledge and facts you have. I think in these later texts you made it much more clear. If you consulted your vet and feel in your gut youndid the right thing, then you probably did. Sorry if I made it sound otherwise.


----------



## jillnors2 (Apr 12, 2007)

Chica,
I'm so sorry your puppy didn't work out for you and wish you well in your search for a more suitable pup. Take Care.
Jill and the furry ones, Emi, Coco, and Mayzie


----------



## holt24 (Jan 21, 2011)

I am not trying to hurt you more trying to truely learn - as I think was your intent for posting?

I am a newbie here and to the breed. Maybe you answered these ?'s. I don't know much about the testing and am curious how many use them?

When you said love at 1st sight- was it in person or photos?
Have you interacted with the pups parents and siblings?
How long did the pup stay w/breeder?
Did you have puppy visits? ( where you actually get to play and interact w/pups and parents, usually starting around 5wks up until pup comes home) These are so great, it helps introduce everyone so the pup isn't coming home to a stranger. It also helps if you bring a blakie,bedding or toys with your scent on them and let Momma and the littermates get theirs on it as well and then it comes home w/pup.

You are right we didn't go through what you did and the explanation did help me to understand better- it sounds as if something was wrong-are you going back to the same breeder?


----------

